# Making a Mess of Herself



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rinsing works just fine, for us anyhow. When my dogs or others get muddy around here we just have them go for a little swim at the end of the walk.

A Goldens coat can shed almost everything except thorns, burrs and skunk perfume :yuck: I rarely bath mine and always get compliments.

Keeping the fluff trimmed off the bottom of their paws helps a lot with tracking stuff in.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about the mud. I would let her air dry then brush to get rid of the mud. Let her shake a lot to get rid of as much mud as possible. I only bathe my dogs once every few months. A quick hose down on return helps. I have mine hooked up to warm water so my dogs do get as cold, since tap water here is so cold year round.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Rinsing was a good suggestion. If they were total swamp things I might put them in the shower stall and give them a lukewarm rinse-off. 

Other than that, when we come in, I wipe muddy paws with a towel and let them dry. Me and the vacuum, sweeper, mop, and washing machine take care of the rest.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Most of the time the mud will brush or fall off when dry, depending on how bad.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

She got wet and dirty again on Saturday. When we got home I dried her off real good with a towel. It worked. The sand mud and dirt came right off. So much easier then giving another bath. 

I'd she gets more dirty I'll try rinsing her off, but it will be a while until the well water warms up and isn't freezing cold. It's still so cold WR don't even have the hose hooked up yet. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I keep one of those black bristle brushes that are kind of... bushy? I really can't think of what it's called... anyway, I keep it around for when Rem gets muddy. I towel dry him, let him air dry a bit, and use that brush to get all the dirt off

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mich (Jan 28, 2014)

Omg I know what u mean, I was just going to post the same thing. We adopted our golden a few weeks ago (aprox 1yr old) so this is our first spring with her. I live in northern Ontario so going for a swim or hosing her off is not an option because its still FAR too cold for that kind of thing. Holy mud!!!!! My floors are perma-dirty!!! Help!!! LOL My floor vacuums, mops and brooms can't keep up when she constantly comes in and out of the house every hour eeekkk

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

As you can see from my photo Grit loves mud!! He has never had a bath. Swims in the river at the end of the walk or I get a bucket with warm water and a sponge and rince him off with that. One leg at a time in the bucket. Finishing with a towel.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I use a thing called a Paw Plunger I found on Amazon. It's a thing that looks like a giant plastic mug with a lid and it has some brushes in it. You fill it about half full of water and keep it by the door to wash muddy paws in. You just dunk each paw a couple of times and dry with a towel. The mud is atrocious this time of the year. And my two fur kids just want to run in and out all the time!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

